# Personal Iridium satellite phone in theatre



## helijamie (14 Apr 2011)

Hi

I am preparing to go on my first deployment to Afghanistan. I have a mother who is in poor health. Can I bring my own Iridium satellite phone into theatre so I can keep in contact with home? I have already paid for the minutes. Is there a better way? Can I get a cell phone here that will work in Afghanistan? I will be at KAF more or less the whole time.

I know there are phones available and internet on the base but I don't know about access.

Thank you.


----------



## MikeL (14 Apr 2011)

There are phones and internet computers near the accomendations in KAF and you will be allowed to go into them at any time.  Also you will be givin a calling/internet card when you arrive in theatre.  As well some sub units may allow their pers to use the CF Iridium phones they have. Only time the public phones/internet wouldn't work is when a comms lock out is in effect. If you have your own personal phone with you I would assume your CoC would ask you to respect the comms lock outs.

Cell phones will work in KAF(some anyways) but the reception may not be great also you will be paying a LOT of money to use it over there. I believe the board walk had a store that sold local cell phones, dunno anything about it as it was being built as I was leaving theatre.

As for being allowed your own Iridium, you can bring it with you and I would assume be free to use it, but check with your CoC and Sigs dudes just to confirm.


----------



## eurowing (14 Apr 2011)

You can get a Roshan (Afghani) phone and call home for 25 cents US a minute.  Cheap cheap!  My Robbers phone for the same call is 4 bucks a minute.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Apr 2011)

You could, but it'll cost you $$$$$.

I wouldn't because if you are in KAF, there is plenty of was to get in contact with home when you are there.


----------



## JB 11 11 (15 Apr 2011)

eurowing said:
			
		

> You can get a Roshan (Afghani) phone and call home for 25 cents US a minute.  Cheap cheap!  My Robbers  phone for the same call is 4 bucks a minute.



 :rofl: I love it!


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Apr 2011)

There's still a limited number of satellite channels and switches for Iridium, so if the military Iridiums don't work when you try to call home (all busy at Christmas rings a bell), then your pers one won't work either. There is another option than Iridium, Thuraya: http://www.thuraya.com/products GSM, GPS and Sat Comm. No, I don't work for them.


----------

